# Some books don't work properly



## Guest (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a problem with my Kindle. When I open some books the weiting is placed weird. I hope the picture can be seen. What should I do? They are ok when I open them in PDF on my laptop.. what should I do?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you tell us the titles of some of the books, so we can download samples and see if we have the same problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks to me like the book was formatted with hard 'returns' at the ends of lines. . . .that can happen when text is converted from a PDF format. As far as I know, the only solution is to import the book into an editing program -- like Calibre -- and correct the formatting on your own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It looks to me like the book was formatted with hard 'returns' at the ends of lines. . . .that can happen when text is converted from a PDF format. As far as I know, the only solution is to import the book into an editing program -- like Calibre -- and correct the formatting on your own.


i will try that. Thank you!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Yes, that's bad formatting. 

You get it when you shift text into Word which wasn't written in Word to start with. The author should have removed all those. Its a simple find and replace job.

Worth highlighting with KDP as a problem with the book imo.

If the author doesn't know about this, he/she needs to find out and learn how to fix it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well . .. . . given it's Truman Capote's _In Cold Blood_, that's likely to be difficult. 

Where did you get the book? Not Amazon, I'm guessing, because the edition they have for sale is formatted just fine. . . . no left over sentence parts like you're showing there. That tells me that YOUR file originated, mostly likely, as a scan of the actual book pages -- OCRd perhaps -- or, more likely, converted from a PDF file. A quick google shows at least one such PDF file is available -- I'm skeptical that it's offered by the actual rights holders, since Capote hasn't been dead long enough for it to be in the public domain.

PDF files will work natively on a kindle, but as they're usually 'typeset' for a full size page, they don't display well on kindle without converting. And, depending on how the original PDF is coded, and what conversion software you use, you may find the sort of artifacts you are seeing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well . .. . . given it's Truman Capote's _In Cold Blood_, that's likely to be difficult.
> 
> Where did you get the book? Not Amazon, I'm guessing, because the edition they have for sale is formatted just fine. . . . no left over sentence parts like you're showing there. That tells me that YOUR file originated, mostly likely, as a scan of the actual book pages -- OCRd perhaps -- or, more likely, converted from a PDF file. A quick google shows at least one such PDF file is available -- I'm skeptical that it's offered by the actual rights holders, since Capote hasn't been dead long enough for it to be in the public domain.
> 
> PDF files will work natively on a kindle, but as they're usually 'typeset' for a full size page, they don't display well on kindle without converting. And, depending on how the original PDF is coded, and what conversion software you use, you may find the sort of artifacts you are seeing.


 I will get it from the Amazon, I hope that way will work. Thank you all for the help, have a nice day!


----------

